# Whose got bunions?



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

I have one on my by my right big toe.. and a bone spur on my heel..  Sometimes they are really sore.. Has anyone had a bunionectomy?  How bad was it?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I have one on my by my right big toe.. and a bone spur on my heel..  Sometimes they are really sore.. Has anyone had a bunionectomy?  How bad was it?



Unfortunately have them on both feet, but they don't really bother me much especially since open toe shoes are worn here round year most of the time.  I have bone spurs as well, used to go for therapy for my feet, should be doing the feet exercises to keep ankles from tightening up.  

I once did consider having the bunions removed, but, when the doc told me about the recovery time and how long I would have to stay out of the beach waters, it was an instant no go for me.  The bunions just didn't bother me enough to require me that much immobilization.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll post a pic of mine too...   

(good thing we aren't talking about our hemorrhoids)  lol!

View attachment 12148


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Um, when one pops up again, I can post one of those too if so requested.  :wiggle::smug1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

lol!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

I like the nail polish, your's isn't anywhere bad as my bunnies.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

It hurts like hell sometimes..


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> It hurts like hell sometimes..



It's the shoes rubbing against them, might try for wider ones if possible, because the bunions can reemerge after surgery.


----------



## 911 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, I have one on my right foot. I thought about having the surgery until the doctor told me that it would take maybe 8 weeks to be back to here I started. No thanks. I don't like it, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Nail polish on your hemorrhoids? Geez ladies, I use Prep. H on mine.
Im kidding.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Nail polish on your hemorrhoids? Geez ladies, I use Prep. H on mine.
> Im kidding.




:laugh:


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine look similar to yours, AprilT; with duck egg blue nail varnish.
i just buy wide fitting shoes.....


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Like you Vivjen, as long as I don't constrict them I'm fine, no pain, their just not very attractive, but my feet still look nice enough in my strappy high heels.    At least in my opin, the straps cross over in just a way to make the bump look like a beautiful decorative addition..

Oh wait, you want a picture.

View attachment 12154


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

Perhaps if you glued a few sequins on them?


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 24, 2014)

Why not, QS? I hate wearing shoes anyway; they don't show much in flip-flops....so maybe stick on a couple of flowers...


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Perhaps if you glued a few sequins on them?



HEY!  layful:  LOL!

And no talk about the ash and crusty skin on the bottom of the foot and toes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

I never had bunions, but here's an article that might be of use...http://www.medicinenet.com/bunions/article.htm

Bunion aids...http://www.drleonards.com/search/index.cfm?criteria=bunions


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2014)

No bunions here either, but heels like sandpaper. I try to keep lotion on them but I go barefoot a lot and I guess that doesn't help matters.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm starting to get bunions, too.  It scares me because if I get where I can't take long walks, it's curtain time.:eewwk:     Got to nip this in the bud. 

I think mine are coming on because I started buying wider shoes.  Then found out, after all these years, I have narrow feet.  So I've been shopping all over for narrow shoes lately.  Went to a New Balance store and bought a pair of expensive walking shoes, the narrowest they had (2A). Felt fine in the store but they stretched after a couple times walking.   They make a 4A but you have to order them.  Walking in shoes too wide is almost like walking barefooted, or worse.

Does anyone else have narrow feet?   And trouble with bunions?


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 16, 2015)

I have bunions but they haven't bothered me for a few years. I wear the toe spacers and the bunion shields and they make a big difference. I am also buying my shoes in the 4E size when I can. I have even purchased men's walking shoes and you can't tell it by looking at them but even if you could, as long as my feet are happy, I'm happy and I'll wear them anyway. Just call me Bigfoot.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2015)

oh BUNIONS! I thought you said ONIONS. No wonder I thought these posts were a little crazy. (ahem)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 16, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> ... I have even purchased men's walking shoes and you can't tell it by looking at them but even if you could, as long as my feet are happy, I'm happy and I'll wear them anyway. Just call me Bigfoot.



I've bought men's shoes too.  Just because my feet are narrow doesn't mean they're small. This last pair were 9's.  When I was 25 they were 7.5's.  So do feet grow just like noses?  Or does all that stuff that falls due to gravity just sink all the way to your feet?


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 17, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I've bought men's shoes too.  Just because my feet are narrow doesn't mean they're small. This last pair were 9's.  When I was 25 they were 7.5's.  So do feet grow just like noses?  Or does all that stuff that falls due to gravity just sink all the way to your feet?



My feet are size 9 4E most of the time. That's why I just tell people to call me BigFoot! Hey, I should have used that name for this forum's user name. Now, I think of it!!! I bet you're right about the "stuff that falls due to gravity". They say that when we age, everything "goes south" and our feet are as south as you can get.


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Please DO spare the hemorrhoid image! Ha! Anyway, in my own case, accustomed to walking several miles every day, really severe pain began in my left big toe joint, so bad I could barely get the shoe on, much less walk comfortably any distance. That was in about 2000. I doggedly kept walking, some days worse than others. The pain gradually lessened, the big toe began turning slightly to the left, as the bump grew. Couple years later, the other side, same thing. Today, I walk several miles daily, no pain, cock-eyed toes and all. No meds were ever taken, showed them to my Dr. once, but having no medical coverage, his suggestion of surgery fell by the wayside.

I suspect the body has ways of healing itself, to some extent, if given enough time.   imp


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

My feet are the handsomest part of my anatomy, but nobody ever admires them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My feet are the handsomest part of my anatomy, but nobody ever admires them.



Pictures, please!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 29, 2015)

imp said:


> ...I suspect the body has ways of healing itself, to some extent, if given enough time.   imp



Wow, it's strange you said this today.  I was just about to post something about this (in another thread).   I'll have to think some more now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ha!

But back to the bunions, I'm glad the problem resolved itself for you.  I don't think I'd ever consider the surgery.  It looks brutal.  And it's good to know that may not be the last resort.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Pictures, please!!!



I caught them here having a conversation. I think they heard me bragging.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, I'd say those were some good looking feet.  I would trade mine for yours.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, I'd say those were some good looking feet.  I would trade mine for yours.



Thank you Nancy, now I can no longer complain that nobody ever admires my feet.


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

I will spare all the disgust attributable to viewing mine!   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

My Mum, God bless her, was a well trained shoe sales assistant. She made sure my growing feet were never pinched and I grew up accustomed to foot comfort. I have fairly wide feet and have always searched for C fittings which meant that cheap shoes were never really a possibility. 

My feet are still well shaped if you like the shape of a duck's foot. :grin:


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Were you ever fitted with shoes using the fluoroscopic machine I posted?    imp


----------

